# 2015 Midwest Classic Bicycle Expo Pictures



## richjw1946 (Feb 1, 2015)

Some pictures from The Midwest Classic at the Gateway Convention Center


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2015)

thanks for posting these pics. they are the best so far.i posted a few and so did brian, but yours are awesome. rob.


----------



## richjw1946 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you. I wish I would have taken a lot more.  Rich


----------



## catfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos!


----------

